# Lost my new boy :(



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

After treating 4 days with AQ salt for a fungal infection, my poor new betta "Tank" passed away.  Rest in peace, little buddy. I'm sorry I only got to have you around for 2 short weeks.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

atleast you had him for 2 weeks  he has no more suffering now. i lost my new girl in a week
but sorry to hear that :-(


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

He was soo pretty sorry for your lost!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sorry your Betta died  I had a Betta that died in 10 days after I bought her and had no clue why. RIP Tank...


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. :-D I think he was sick when I got him. Our Wal-Mart here is terrible for taking care of their bettas. :-(


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. 

On another note: Tank looked exactly like my betta, Goblin. Even has the blue on the edge if his fins.


----------



## Koi1739 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry about that


----------



## KittKatt145 (Feb 17, 2012)

Aww rest in peace! sorry to hear about him


----------

